# Ultra Elite



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Hey! I have a 2008 Dimond Edge. I've been shooting for a year and a half and I need a new bow. My coach says I need a bow that holds well, has a rock solid wall, and shoots really well. I'm 13 years old, I'm about 5 feet 3 inches. I shoot 25 draw length and 43 draw weight, but I can pull more. I'm planning on getting an Ultra Elite, I think I want the 2000 limbs with the cam and 1/2 plus cams. I would like any input you have.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

If you want the solid back wall, go with the spirals. Cam 1/2 is good, I have them on my ultra elite myself, but the wall isn't even close to as hard as the spirals. But it sounds like you've picked a good bow!
Just so you know, when you first shoot your ultra elite, It's going to vibrate a whole lot more than your diamond. But you'll get used to it after 60 arrows easily.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have the money I would go with fixed draw length cams (spirals, c2's, etc...). I had an issue with the wall on my PE. I had cam-and-a-half plus cams on it. Set at my draw length the back wall was very soft and spongey. 

What will you be shooting with this bow?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> If you want the solid back wall, go with the spirals. Cam 1/2 is good, I have them on my ultra elite myself, but the wall isn't even close to as hard as the spirals. But it sounds like you've picked a good bow!
> Just so you know, when you first shoot your ultra elite, It's going to vibrate a whole lot more than your diamond. But you'll get used to it after 60 arrows easily.


Can you get draw pegs on either those cams? My Coach says that the spirals have a harsh draw cycle?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> If you have the money I would go with fixed draw length cams (spirals, c2's, etc...). I had an issue with the wall on my PE. I had cam-and-a-half plus cams on it. Set at my draw length the back wall was very soft and spongey.
> 
> What will you be shooting with this bow?


I want to be doing all target shooting indoor, outdoor, maybe some 3D, but no hunting.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

If spirals are draw length specific then I should probably get the cam and 1/2 plus. I'm taller every day (I'm 13). But what are the performance differences between the spirals and cam and 1/2 plus?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

your going to want the spirals


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The spirals will be a little harder on the draw, but will have a solid back wall. The cam and a half plus cams will be a smoother draw but with a soft spongey back wall. 

For outdoor you would probably want all the speed that you can get. The spirals are a little faster than the cam and a half plus cams.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

But I'm 13, and I'm about to got through a growth spurt so if the spirals are fixed, shouldn't I get the cam and 1/2 plus?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ok take it from a guy who did the same thing you did. I went from a Diamond Cutter Plus to a UE. now i wish i would have gotten the PE with 3000 they are a lot more forgiving a 7 inch brace high to a compared to a almost 9 inch.
that gives you a lot more room for error with minimal affects . trust me man you will wish you would have


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I asked the same thing in the pro archers forum and they say I should get the cam.5 plus. You say I should get the spirals. What should I do?????


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't mean any disrespect by this so don't take it offensivily. If you have enough to get a vey high end target bow, trick it out and set it up for what you want it to do, you should go with the spirals. If you don't have enough to get everything then go with the cam and a half plus.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I know but I'm not gonna wanna buy new cams every month! But I also want the best shooting combo!!!!!:zip::zip::zip::zip::zip:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You may want to consider getting a used bow or a NIB bow on the classifieds. You can save $300 to $500 (which will cover the new cams, and you can always sell the old ones).


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> ok take it from a guy who did the same thing you did. I went from a Diamond Cutter Plus to a UE. now i wish i would have gotten the PE with 3000 they are a lot more forgiving a 7 inch brace high to a compared to a almost 9 inch.
> that gives you a lot more room for error with minimal affects . trust me man you will wish you would have


If you tune your arrows properly, It won't matter too much anyway. They are both extremly forgiving bows anyway. Stick with the Ultra. Especially if you get into outdoor, the extra speed of the Ultra Elite will completely make up for the 1.5 inches of deflex in the riser of the pro elite. Also, If you don't want the spirals, look into buying some C2's some where. They're awesome cams, a bit slower than the spirals, but they draw just like the cam.5.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

also i would get a cam.5 plus it is a better cam in my oppinion


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Its all just personal opinions but try it and see if you like it first before you buy one =]


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I am going to order a Ultra Elite with xt2000 limbs and cam.5 plus cams in green fusion!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to tell you this, but they don't make green fusion anymore.


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*I think he means Jade*

Ultra elite with cam 1/2 plus is your best bet. Listen to your coach he knows you best. If you buy this bow at the bottom of the scale you will have lots of room and time to grow into it. As far as the cam 1/2 having a hard wall, it may not be as solid as a spiral x but, if set up properly with some good strings and by a knowledgeable pro shop owner or your coach, it will have a solid wall.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive got a UltraElite with XT2000 + Cam.5+
I love it.
Ive also shot a XT3000 ProElite and Spiral's, Im glad I chose what I did. The .5+ allows me to finish growing and im not one who gets caught up on all this forgiveness crap. If a bow isnt shooting where u aim it, mistake or not then its innacurate, not forgiving.
If youve got ur .5+ tuned in properly the wall will be decent, not solid but definitely not spongey.

Your coach should be able to make a much more informed decision than us.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

A question that I have is why would a coach tell a 13 year old kid to drop over $1200 on a bow and another $1000 to $1500 on accesories?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive not heard him mention anything about accesories, + my accessories cost half of what my bow did.
Whats wrong with him buying a top end bow at his age ? If he can afford it then I see no issues. And with those .5+ he can grow with it.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Ultra Elite is a great bow. It will work very well for you. Keep in mind, though, it will have a lot more vibration than just about any bowtech. After you get used to it, though, it should work great for you!

Or, I would take a look at Bowtech's Brigadier. Very smooth, very quiet (for a target bow) and pretty good on the hand shock (not as good as some of their hunting bows, but a whole lot better then any hoyt target bows). Just try it out before you dive into the hoyt.

Good luck, and good shooting!


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

*Bow-tech Brigadier*

Ya, I shot a Brigadier for an hour yesterday. It was OK. I didn't really like the draw cycle, the wall seemed soft, and it was huge and heavy!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The huge and heavy part will be the same with all target bows, especially hoyts.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

*Why not!*



N7709K said:


> A question that I have is why would a coach tell a 13 year old kid to drop over $1200 on a bow and another $1000 to $1500 on accesories?


It's not like it's gonna be my first bow! I'm shooting a Diamond Edge now and NEED a new bow. I already have accessories. I also will have this bow for a while and want a good one that I want.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> It's not like it's gonna be my first bow! I'm shooting a Diamond Edge now and NEED a new bow. I already have accessories. I also will have this bow for a while and want a good one that I want.


well if your going to get a serious target bow you aren't going to get alot out of it if you don't use good equipment. Target bows like the ultra elite, pro elite and vantage eliet work best with sliding scopes and long target stabilizers. Now you can most definatly use hunting equipment on it depending on the quality. What kind of sight and stabilizer do you have? What I found out I should have done is get really good equipment before you get a realy good bow because for me good equipment helps more than a new bow. Then once you have good equipment it will seem like the bow you have now will shoot better. That will hold you off until you save up enough and buy a used bow like what you want then all you have to do is transfer the really good epuipment.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I'm it says in my signature. And I'm *NOT* planning on hunting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> It's not like it's gonna be my first bow! I'm shooting a Diamond Edge now and NEED a new bow. I already have accessories. I also will have this bow for a while and want a good one that I want.


If a coach told me to buy a bow that I have never shot, let alone held, for that much I would be finding a different coach. 

I used a light stabilizer like the one that you have when I used to have my PE. It didn't help at all. The stabilizer was too light to settle after the bow was drawn and it didn't have enough mass to dampen the vibration from the shot.

What kind of rest are you using? Are you going to get big into indoor shoots? Are you going to get big into outdoor and FITA type shoots? All these influence what equipment you use. You might have to get a different lens and clarifier for indoor. You will need lighter arrows for outdoor. Your stabilizer if a toss up.

Also what if you don't like the bow, or it is too heavy. You can't recoup all of your investment.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

OK, first I'm going to try one soon. I can get a Doinker or whatever. I am going to get a launcher. I am going to do all that shooting you said.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> OK, first I'm going to try one soon. I can get a Doinker or whatever. I am going to get a launcher. I am going to do all that shooting you said.


It's good that you are gonna try one first. I would suggest finding a fellow shooter that would let you try out their set of stabilizers, what ever they may be.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

you might also want to look into investing into some carbon arrows. The chances of loosing and damaging alluminum is really high. Carbons are more durrable for outdoors. So you will need a lizard tounge arrow rest, carbon arrows and a heavier stabilizer. Might I ask why your coach said you NEEDED a new bow? also browse the classifieds here. You can find some really good deals.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I don't know about arrows maybe I'll get some eclipses or fatboys? I' planning on getting a launcher rest. And my bow is a beginner bow and I would increase my ability with some better equipment.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> I don't know about arrows maybe I'll get some eclipses or fatboys? I' planning on getting a launcher rest. And my bow is a beginner bow and I would increase my ability with some better equipment.


For indoor you want the largest diameter arrows that are allowed. At the NFAA shoots the max dia. is 27 (like 2712's, Linejammer 27's...). For indoor I would go with either fatboys (they are allowed at all the shoots) or a fat carbon like the linejammers or gold tip triple X's( what I'm thinking about getting). 

For outdoor you want the smallest diameter shaft that you can get. Lots of people use X10's or navigators. I can't afford these, due to the high price tag. I would suggest, however, the axis n-fused series of arrows from easton. They were designed as a hunting arrow, but the small diameter limits wind drift. I am getting about 1-2" of drift at 50yrd in a 15-20 mile per hour cross wind. ACC's are also really good for outdoor.

For 3d, if you shoot any, I would choose a middle of the road arrows like an ACC or a Maxima. The dia. on these arrows is small enough that they are hard to robinhood, but large enough to cut the line. If you want larger dia. arrows look at the beman 9.3's. Same as a fatboy, but for about half price.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, sooooooooooo is blue the only fusion Hoyt is currently making?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep blue fusion is the only fusion hoyt is making. They have all the colors listed on their website if you go there. 

Here is a link to the UE: http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_ultra_elite_compound_bow.php


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> I don't know about arrows maybe I'll get some eclipses or fatboys? I' planning on getting a launcher rest. And my bow is a beginner bow and I would increase my ability with some better equipment.


use the eclipses ONLY and I repete ONLY for indoor. They are thick, heavy, aluminum and will never get any kind of speed you need for out door. Fat boys are fine but their thick diameter will drift ALOT in wind. Easton lightspeeds, redlines or A.C.Es are most likley your best options. Gold tip is also good if your on a budget.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> use the eclipses ONLY and I repete ONLY for indoor. They are thick, heavy, aluminum and will never get any kind of speed you need for out door. Fat boys are fine but their thick diameter will drift ALOT in wind. Easton lightspeeds, redlines or A.C.Es are most likley your best options. Gold tip is also good if your on a budget.


I use Redlines for outdoor, and they work great! I have gotten 3 inch groupings at 70yds with them.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Bud get the cam.5s you will be growing alot and the .5s are also very nice shooting cams i have them on my bow and they are great they are not super fast but o well for marked yardage its ok to shoot a lil slower


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

*Ok*

Ok, Thanks for all your help. I think I might order a Hoyt Ultra Elite with xt2000 limbs and cam.5 plus soon. Probably in Fusion! If you have any info I'll still welcome it.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Now I'm pulling 50.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Should I get 3000 or 2000 limbs?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> Should I get 3000 or 2000 limbs?


Do yourself a favour and just order it. I used to get so caught up in ordering bows, wondering what color I wanted, what poundage, and all that stuff, and when I got it I found it made no difference. I either ordered a good bow or a bad bow, but hey, if its a bad one just sell it save up some more $$$ and get another.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> Should I get 3000 or 2000 limbs?


Depends on your preference - 
Do you like the longer brace heights and supposed 'forgiveness' ? then get the 3000.
Do you prefer shorter brace heights and more speed ? then get the 2000.

Personally I much prefer the 2000's, feel less spongey/more crisp. But its all personnal preference, try both if you can.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Get the 2000 limbs and a 50-60 pound bow. Color is up to you.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

If your not opposed to another brand prestige or apex 7 would be perfect. i am 15 and have the apex 7 and i love it but im probably a tad bigger than you so the prestige would be great. Just a thought. I also love the hoyts but would probably pick the proelite over the ultraelite.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

texasbowhunter9 said:


> If your not opposed to another brand prestige or apex 7 would be perfect. i am 15 and have the apex 7 and i love it but im probably a tad bigger than you so the prestige would be great. Just a thought. I also love the hoyts but would probably pick the proelite over the ultraelite.


I like the mathews that I shot and have decided to get a Drenalin LD for my target bow this fall, unless I find a good deal on a 08 or 09 PE with 2000 limbs and c2's of spirals.. If I were considering getting a target bow I would shoot all the ones that I could. If I did narrow it down to hoyt it would be a proelite due to the extra brace height. I would also get an 08 or 09 used here on the classifieds.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

What do you guys think about the pro elite? Should I get the pro or ultra elite?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> What do you guys think about the pro elite? Should I get the pro or ultra elite?


Shoot them both yourself, only you can decide what fits you best.
I shot the ProElite and UltraElite alot alongside each other and came out with the Ultra because I preferred it; felt more crisp and responsive. You may well be different


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

Your 13 and a newer shooter. The spiral x cams are really aggressive. Erika A of Hoyt shot them and went back as they take a lot of energy to shoot. I would recommend the cam .5's. The bow's hold great so the solid wall and extra speed on indoor and known distance is not important.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The c2's aren't bad at all. If the spirals are what I hear they are, it would have to be a real chore to draw the bow. 

I think that you should shoot all the target bows that you can, and then buy one.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

*Finally*

I just ordered a hoyt ultra elite with 2000 40-50 pound limbs, cam.5 plus 2 cams, in blue fusion!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> I just ordered a hoyt ultra elite with 2000 40-50 pound limbs, cam.5 plus 2 cams, in blue fusion!


thats gonna look sweet. Post a pic when you have it setup


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you ever get to shoot one before you ordered yours? Congrats on the bow


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Good choice =]
I know ur gonna love it.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Did you ever get to shoot one before you ordered yours? Congrats on the bow


Yeah, It was awesome.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> thats gonna look sweet. Post a pic when you have it setup


I will


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i got the spiral Xes put on my 2008 UE and its is a harsh cam but it is a tack driver. i have been shooting for 3 ears now and relly hate 70-80% letoff bows i love the feel f a low let off bow it just feels so solid to me vs the cam .5 +
not to mention i gained 20 or so fps. but all in all i would recomend for a new shooter the cam .5 plus and when you have been shootng for a while get s et of c2's or spiral X'es


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Southern Boy said:


> i got the spiral Xes put on my 2008 UE and its is a harsh cam but it is a tack driver. i have been shooting for 3 ears now and relly hate 70-80% letoff bows i love the feel f a low let off bow it just feels so solid to me vs the cam .5 +
> not to mention i gained 20 or so fps. but all in all i would recomend for a new shooter the cam .5 plus and when you have been shootng for a while get s et of c2's or spiral X'es


Ive got the 65% let-off cam.5+ which gives me just enough resistance at full draw to have good feedback, although I feel like some lower let-off cams would feel nicer =]


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

so did u get ur bow yet???


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> so did u get ur bow yet???


it takes up to 12 weeks to get a target bow in from hoyt right befor hunting season


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Southern Boy said:


> it takes up to 12 weeks to get a target bow in from hoyt right befor hunting season


ohhh


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

My bow will be here in about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12 weeks to 3 weeks is a big jump.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Well that what the guy said.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

It should be here this week!:banana::icon_king::hello2::grin::wav::clap2::becky::happy::dance::bounce:


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

*It's here!!!*

Check it out!!! All my usual gear!/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0457.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0460.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0458.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0461.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0463.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0464.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0459.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0462.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0465.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0466.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0467.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0468.JPG


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

No pics


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

You have to copy and paste them into your web address box. /Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0467.JPG is the best.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't you post the pics?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure how. I will If you tell me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The pics still don't show up when entered into the web address bar.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You go to post reply. If you scroll down a little ways you will see manage attachments. click on it and it will take you to where you can enter the image location.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Yes they do. Do you know how to post them?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

This is what I get when I enter them into the web address bar.

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF...&q=/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt+Pics/IMG_0467.JPG

I said in my last post where to go to post pics.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Hmmmmmm. Well it wont let me upload them your way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a photobucket account or other image hosting account?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

No.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you resize the pics?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Maybe.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Email the pics to [email protected] and I'll post them.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is the best pic of the bow.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Ok thanks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll try to upload a larger image.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is one that is larger


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

That's good. Thank you. Say that it's ARCHER=LIFE's bow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not a problem.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hay Noah

when you can afford it i would look at getting a set of v bars and a diffrent type of stab. i also have an UE and it feels a lot better and shootas a lot better with a heavy front end


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm planning to get nice Doinker stab and a v-bar or side weights before the end of this year. What would you recommend?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like postens, myself. Doinkers are really nice too.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

posten and doinkers are really nice but i shoot shrewd cause i could never get postens or ballance right and i traided a reliese for a shrewd full set up and have not looked back


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Postens take a little fine tuining with weights. The slimjimmz are on sale now(thats what I have for a set and couldn't be happier).


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I tried a doinker. They're really nice!!!


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I tuned my bow. AWSOME!


----------

